# Neue Erkenntnisse zur Taktik von Junk-Mail-Versendern



## webwatcher (17 Juli 2009)

heise online - 17.07.09 - Neue Erkenntnisse zur Taktik von Junk-Mail-Versendern


> Forscher an der Indiana University haben in einer Studie untersucht, wie das Harvesting von E-Mail-Adressen im Web für Spam-Zwecke abläuft. Dazu wurden 22.230 eindeutige E-Mail-Adressen über fünf Monate lang ins Web eingestellt, um den daraus resultierenden Müllmail-Berg zu messen, berichtet Technology Review in seiner Online-Ausgabe.
> *Das Ergebnis ist ernüchternd: Wer seine Adresse etwa als lesbare Absenderangabe bei einem Web-Kommentar veröffentlicht, muss in der Hälfte der Fälle mit Spam rechnen.* Weniger schlimm ist die Spam-Rate bei der direkten Eingabe der Adresse zur Registrierung – nur die wenigsten respektablen Angebote reichten die Angaben an Spammer weiter, so die Forscher.


Das ist einer der weiteren Gründe, warum in diesem Forum  das Posten von Emailadressen zum 
eigenen Schutz der User nicht gestattet ist.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


----------



## drboe (21 Juli 2009)

*AW: Neue Erkenntnisse zur Taktik von Junk-Mail-Versendern*



> Weniger schlimm ist die  Spam-Rate bei der direkten Eingabe der Adresse zur Registrierung – nur die wenigsten respektablen Angebote reichten die Angaben an  Spammer weiter, so die Forscher.


Wie das? Diese Quote muss Null sein. Sobald ein Anbieter Anmeldeadressen an spammer weitergibt, ist es mit der Einschätzung, es handle sich um ein _respektables Angebot_ m. E. sofort vorbei.

M. Boettcher


----------

